# Welcome Intro



## candyfloral1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Good morning all! Thank goodness a google search brought me here. I've been looking for marriage advice and a place to vent for some time now. I've been married a little over a year and although there have been some bumps along the way, we are doing well. A lot of life changes recently occurred... husband got a new job, new co-workers, new stress and all of that is starting to pile up and take a toll on me and our marriage. I can't wait to get all the advice from different areas of the spectrum because my husband doesn't know how to have a normal conversation without thinking I'm complaining or starting a fight and loves to tell me I'm the problem or I'm crazy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Welcome, and it's ok we are all here because of the same need or desire to have a good life.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

candyfloral1 said:


> Good morning all! Thank goodness a google search brought me here. I've been looking for marriage advice and a place to vent for some time now. I've been married a little over a year and although there have been some bumps along the way, we are doing well. A lot of life changes recently occurred... husband got a new job, new co-workers, new stress and all of that is starting to pile up and take a toll on me and our marriage. I can't wait to get all the advice from different areas of the spectrum because my husband doesn't know how to have a normal conversation without thinking I'm complaining or starting a fight and loves to tell me I'm the problem or I'm crazy. Thanks in advance


*Welcome to TAM!

Hope to hear your story and that we are able to help! *


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy !!!!

What exactly is a candy floral anyways ????

Is that like the chocolate covered fruit arrangements .... I love getting those .....but I don't like buying them LOL!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

THAT NO GOOD DIRTY ROTTEN BA$TARD IS CHEATING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There ...... I beat everyone to it.


----------



## candyfloral1 (Nov 19, 2019)

Lol it’s the name of my perfume, Prada candy floral. I was looking around my room trying to come up with a username. But thanks for the welcome!


----------

